# Medium hive bodies



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been contemplating going to all medium hive bodies. I have successfully over wintered hives in 2 deep bodies but I like to leave a shallow super on top for a little extra honey. It gets a bit confusing in the spring when I invert them. I thought of using 3 deeps but I think that would be too much volume to keep warm in the Winter. I think 3 mediums might work. Anyone doing this?


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

I run all 8 frame mediums and am mostly happy with them. I try to have four boxes going into winter, but three is enough for me. I'm in southern Missouri though; our winters are a lot milder than yours. One thing I do is add a 2" shim on top and place a sugar cake directly on top of the frames. I use migratory top covers with a top entrance, and no inner cover. I've not lost any bees due to starvation with this setup.


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Homesteader824. If I go with the 8 frame version I'll plan on 4 boxes as well.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Fairly new and in Ohio. I have gotten all mine down to two boxes for the winter. I use 8 frame deep. Would be concerned about running four boxes in the cold weather we get,maybe even more so in maine


----------

